# Rahmenbruch Beef Cake FR SL



## OJMad (23. Januar 2013)

Hallo zusammen

Habe heute meinen Rahmen vom Glasperlenstrahlen abgeholt.
Dabei musste ich leider feststellen, dass das was ich bisher für eine Macke im Lack hielt, tatsächlich ein Rahmenbruch ist

Das erklärt wohl auch das Knacken beim Antritt, was ich im letzten Jahr hin und wieder hatte.
Naja. 
Das soll jetzt zunächst mal zur Info dienen, falls Leute vielleicht an der selben Stelle einen Riss haben.







Ich hoffe mal Rose stellt sich nicht quer.
Ne Quittung vom Strahlen habe ich von heute und so ein Riss kommt nicht durchs Strahlen. Sollte nach meinem Dafürhalten die Garantie ziehen.
Wir werden sehen...
Ich könnte :kotz:

So long
J.O.


----------



## fuxy (23. Januar 2013)

Da das SL Model ja auch nicht gerade  billig war, hoffe du bekommst Ersatz, wenn du Pech hast stellen die sich wirklich Quer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M.Finken (24. Januar 2013)

Hi,
ich Danke dir schon mal für die Info. Ich werde meinen Rahmen gleich mal Prüfen. Welche Farbe hätte der Rahmen denn bekommen?  
Gruß


----------



## OJMad (24. Januar 2013)

Soll eigentlich Raw bleiben. Nur ein bisschen mit Nevr Dull drüber.


Rose hat sich jetzt bei mir gemeldet mit der Bitte um Zusendung aussagekräftiger Fotos. Macht ja schon mal Hoffnung, dass sie nicht gleich wegen dem Strahlen die Garantie in Frage stellen.


----------



## OJMad (24. Januar 2013)

Hallo Herr *******,

ich kann Ihnen eine neue Kettenstrebe nach Beurteilung der Fotos zukommen lassen, haben diese aber nur noch in anodisiert schwarz hier. Dies sollte aber kein Problem darstellen, da diese eh bearbeitet wird, richtig? 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen


So muss das!
Danke Rose

Kettenstrebe sollte eigentlich morgen schon raus gehen.
Da ich jedoch nächste Woche im Urlaub bin, wird sie erst nächste Woche verschickt


----------

